# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kibris Meselesinde Nereye

## atoybil

KIBRIS MESELESİNDE NEREYE DOĞRU GİDİLİYOR?.. 

Türkiyeğnin 3 Ekimğde AB tarafından müzakerelere başlama tarihi alması ile Kıbrıs Meselesi yeni bir dönemece girdi. Türk hükümetinin AB yolunda hep karşılaştığı Kıbrıs meselesi hükümetin ve bazı ğaydın kesimlerinğ Kıbrısğı omuzlarında bir yük, bir kambur olarak görmelerine vesile oldu. Türk hükümeti için Kıbrıs meslelesi, Heybeliada Ruhan Okulunun yeniden açılması, Kürt talepleri, sözde ğErmeni soykırımığnı, GKRYğni ğKıbrıs Cumhuriyetiğ olarak tanıma, hava ve gemi limanlarını Rumlara açması şeklideki AB talepleri çözmeleri gereken ğsorunlarğ zinciri olarak görüldü. ğBu sorunların başını da Kıbrıs çekti.ğ Tüm bu sebeplerden ötür olmalıydıki şubat 2002ğden bu yana var olan Türk hükümetinin ğçözümsüzlük çözüm değildirğ siyaseti 3 Ekimğe kadar her alanda uygulandı. üözümsüz olarak nitelendirilen her konuda tavizler sağlandı. 

Bilindiği üzere Avrupa Komisyonu 9 Kasımğda İlerleme Raporu ile birlikte Katılım Ortaklığı belgesini de yayımlayacak. şuan sözkonusu taslak Belgesiğnde Türkiyeğnin ğhava ve deniz limanlarını Rumlara açması ve ek protokolün TBMMğde onaylanmasığ çağrısı var. Rumlar taslak olan bu metne yoğun kulisler yaparak ğtanınmağ koşulunu da eklemek istiyolar ve bu konuda ğvetoğ tehdidinde bulunacaklarından hiç sakınmadan dile getiriyorlar. 

Türkiyeğnin AB teslimiyet yolunda karşılaştığı bu koşulların ele alınıp tek tek irdelenmesi ile sayfalarca yazılar yazılabilir. Ancak Kıbrıs meselesine baktığımız zaman, 3 Ekim kararları ve sonrasında Talatğın Amerikağya davet edilerek ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condolezza Rice ile 40 dakikalık görüşme yapması, gelinen süreçte Kıbrıs meselesinin yeniden hareketleneceğinin sinyallerini verdiği ortadadır. Talatğin Rice ile gerçekleştirdiği görüşmeden sonra Talatğın yaptığı açıklamların dikkatlice ele alınması gerekmektedir;

Talat görüşmeden sonra şunları vurguladı;

Tek hedefimiz ve ana hedefimiz Kıbrıs sorununu çözmek, Kıbrısğı bütünleştirmektir. Hiçbir adım çözümün yerini alamaz. ABD açılımlarına devam etmelidir. Bu davetin gerçekleşmesi önemli bir mesajdır Kıbrıslı Türklere yönelik izolasyon ve ambrgoların kaldırılmasını istiyoruz.Ancak izolasyonların kaldırılmasını istememizin tek sebebi Kıbrıs sorununun çözümüne katkı koymaktır. Başka bir amacımız olamaz. Annan planı masadadır...Aynen masadadır. Biz ğevetğ dedik, ğhayırğ diyen çekincelerini bildirmelidir. 

şimidi tek tek maddeleri inceleyelim ve sonuca varalım;

1. ğTek hedef Kıbrıs sorununu çözmek, Kıbrısı bütünleştirmek, hiçbir adım çözümün yerini alamazğ diyen Talatğın bu sözleri ile Rum siyasi liderliğinin sözlerinin örtüştüğü görülmektedir. Her iki tarafı temsil eden şahıslar, Papadopulos ve Talat birleşik Kıbrıs hedefindedirler. Bu doğrudur. Rum liderliği 1989 yılında Ulusal Konseyince almış oldukları kararda ana hedefleri birleşik Kıbrısğı yaratmaktı. Bugüne kadar gelen onlarca siyasi temsilci hep ayni hedefi vurgulamuştır. Peki nasıl bir birleşik Kıbrıs? ..

Rum liderliği bugüne kadar tüm dünyaya adada yaşayan Kıbrıs Türklerinin ğkorunmaya alınmış azınlıkğ olduğunu, tüm adanın ise Yunan adası olduğunu belirtmektedir. Onlara göre adada bulunacak bir çözümde kıbrıs türklerinin fazla hakkı olmamalı, sadece küçük bir toplum hakkı onlara verilmelidir. Talatğın da bilinen bu gerçekler ışığında birleşik kıbrıs hedefi ile rumların niyetlerini görmezden gelerek onların siyasetlerine katkı sağladığı düşünülmektedir. Talat için çözüme varmada iki seçenek vardır. Bunlardan biri ya Annan planı ile oluşacak bir çözüm ya da 1960 Cumhuriyetine geri dönüştür. şuan Talat için A planı yani Annan planı kabul görmektedir. Ancak ileriki süreçte şayet Türkiye Ek protokolü imzalarsa B planına yani 1960 Cumhuriyetine geri dönme mücadelesi verecektir. 

2. ABD açılımlarına devam etmeli...desteklemelidir...

Burada Talatğın ABD çıkarları doğrultusunda hareket eden bir kişi olduğu açıkca görülebilir. Talatğın Amerikağya davet edilmesi karşı tarafa bir mesaj niteliğinde olduğu düşünülmektedir. Mesajda ABD, dolaylı olarak Rumları Annan planı konusunda daha pozitif davranışlar sergilemeye çağrı yaptığı anlaşılmaktadır. 

Hatırlanacağı üzere Annan planında referandum sürecinde ABD Büyükelçisi Michael Klosson da KKTCğde köy köy gezerek Annan planına ğevetğ çağrısında bulunmuştu. Talat da plana ğevetğ çağrısı yapanların başında bulunmaktaydı. ABDğnin o dönemde izlediği siyasette de Talatğa destek verdiği kolaylıkla görülebilmektedir. Tüm bu hususlar dikkate alındığında acaba ABD adada nasıl bir çözüm istiyordu? Bu çözüm planında gereçekten Annan planı varmıydı?

Bana göre evet. Talatın başkanlığında Türk tarfında etkin olmak isteyen Amerika adanın bir ğbarış adasığ olması konusunda arka kapılarda yoğun kulislerde bulunuyor. Türk hükümetinin de buna ikna edildiği düşünülmektedir. ABD adada Kıbrıs Türklerinin güvenliğinin Amerikanın da yer alacağı bir güç dengesinde mümkün olacağını hesaplamaktadır. Peki Amerika nasıl bu dengede yer alabilir? 

Aslında Amerika, adayı birleştirme çabalarının nihayetinde önümüzdeki süreçte adada yeniden etnik çatışmalar çıkacağını iyi biliyor. Oluşacak bu kaos ortamında Amerika yalnızca adaya kolaylıkla konuşlanacağı açıktır. 

Bugün Türk askerinin adadan çıkarılmak istenmesinin boyutları çoktur. Hiç şüphesizki adanın yunan olmasında bu adımda Rumlar için ana hedeftir. Ancak Amerika yada diğer bazı güçler adanın sadece Yunan denetiminde olmasını istemeyecektir. Türk tarafı ise büyük kozdur. Ancak bu yolda adadaki Türk askerinin varlığı ve Türkiyenin garantörlüğü onlar için büyük tehlikelidir. 

3. .....izolasyonların kaldırılmasını istememizin tek sebebi Kıbrıs sorununun çözümüne katkı koymaktır. Başka bir amacımız olamaz.

Talat bu sözleri ile KKTC Devletini tanımadığını ve inanmadığını bir kez daha deklere etmektedir. Bunu da ABD koridorlarından kamuoyuna duyuruyor. Zaten bugün KKTCğde Devlet, Bayrak, Türklük savunan insnalarımızın herbiri büyük baskılar altındadırlar...

4. Annan planı masadadır...Aynen masadadır. Biz ğevetğ dedik, ğhayırğ diyen çekincelerini bildirmelidir

Burada Talat Rumların neden plan ğhayırğ dediklerini bilmiyor gibi bir tutum içerisinde bulunarak açıklama yaptığı görülmektedir. Halbuki, Rum liderliği birçok kez plana ğhayırğ deme sebeplerini dile getirmiştir. 

Bugün, tüm bahsekonu gelişmeler yaşanırken, Rum liderliğinin Annan planının yeniden gündeme gelmesi konusunda AB içerisindeki statülerini kullanarak bir sonuca varmak istedikleri ortadadır. Rum liderliği çözüme varma hedeflerindeki olmazsa olmazlarını birçok kez açıkca dekelere etmiştir; ğAdada var olan Türk askeri ve yerleşikler gitsin, Türkiyeğnin garantörlük hakları sona ersin, tüm Rum göçmenlerin geri evlerine dönsün....Birleşik kıbrıs yaratılsın.ğ 

Rumların AİHMğne mal mülk davaları ile ilgili açmış oldukları davalar, Loizudu kararının alınmasının ardından oldukca artmakta olduğu görülmektedir. 1 Nisan 2005 yılının EOKA yılı ilan edilerek tüm Rumlara adayı Yunan yapma, geri evlerine dönme mesajları verilmesi, ya da tıpkı Eoka gibi yeniden örgütlenmeye giden Rum gençlerin ğHrisi Avgiğ örgütünü kurmaları ve Türk kanı içmeye yemin etmeleri ve bu amaç doğrultusunda Veysel Toksoy, Sadık Altan ya da Vedat İköylü gibi kardeşlerimizi darp ederek öldürmeye çalışmaları adada ileride patlayacak ğsessizğ fırtınanın işaretlerini yansıtıyor olsa gerek. Ancak tüm bu hadiseler Kıbrıs Türk kamuoyunca gizli tutulmak istenmektedir.. 

Diğer taraftan, Güneyde Türk mahkumlara insanlık dışı muameleler yapılması ve bu durumun 12 şubat 2004ğte Avrupa Konseyi İnsan Hakları Komiseri Alvaro Gil-Roblesğin rapounda açıkca ifşa edilmesi karşı tarafın niyetlerini ve ileride olabilecek fırtınaların sadece diğer bir göstergesi olarak karşımıza çıkıyor... 

Bugün Talat değişti diyenlere ya da siyaseti Denktaşlaştı diye düşünenlere şunu ifade etmekte yarar vardır. Talat bugün KKTC Devletinin Cumhurbaşkanı konumundadır . Ancak o bu devletin varlığını kabul görmemekte ve ya Annan planı ya da birleşik kıbrıs yani 1960 Cumhuriyetine geri dönüş planları ve siyaseti içerisinde yer almaktadır Yıllardan beri Rumların uzlaşmaz, enosis hedefinde olduğunu belirten ve KKTC Devletinin kurucu cumhurbaşkanı olarak bu devletin varlığına inanan ve savunan Rauf Denktaş ise Devlet tezine inan kişidir. Talat ile Denktaş arasında çok fark vardır. Dentaş hep Türk çıkarları için mücadele eden bir lider olmuştur, Talat ise Amerika ve Avrupa çıkarları doğrultusunda siyset güden bir kişi olmuştur. 

Hiç şüphesizki gelinen süreçte Rumların Annan planına sıcak bakmadıkları ortadadır. Rum liderliği şuan Türkiye Cumuriyetiğne tüm adanın sahibi olarak kendini ğKıbrıs Cumhuriyetiğ olarak tanıtma gayesindedir.. Rumlara hava ve gemi limanlarının açılması da bunun bir parçasıdır. Tüm bahsekonu Rum taleplerinin gerçekleşmesi için Türkiyeğnin Meclisinden ek potokolün onaylanması gerekmektedir...

Her iki Türk halkının özgürlükten esarete doğru yol alıp almayacağı TBMM kararına kalmış durumdadır. Bir okyanus olmakla okyanustaki bir balık olmak arasında dağlar kadar fark vardır. İşte Türk meclisi bu kararı pek yakında verecektir. Ortaya çıkacak bu kararın istikbalimizin göstergesi olacağı ise şüphesiz ortadadır...

Saygı ve sevgilerimle,

Ayşe KOCATüRK

----------

